# mud demons?



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

anyone know much about these tires offered by superatv?
size lug depth weight..any info on ride performance or anything would be appreciated...not alot of talk about these yet


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is the forums info on them...Only available in 27's but fairly light

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=superatvtires


----------

